# لن نقول وداعًا ... بل الى لقاء ( الشيخ المقدسي - قناة الحياة )



## fredyyy (11 يونيو 2009)

*كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 51 *​ 
*هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ *
*لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ *​





*أبي الشيخ المقـدسي الى اللقاء*
*فلنا معك في المسيح في المجد بقاء*
*تركتنا الى حيث لا موت ولا إراقة دماء*
*تحررت من المرض والألم الى حيث لا بكاء*
*نُقِضَت خيمتك الأرضية. لك بيتٌ ُمعد في السماء*
*فرحت بك فارساً ثابتاً تُنير حياة المخدوعين بلا عناء*
*دارسًا ُمتيقنًا من الحق راسخ الإيمان ُمتمتعًا بعمل الفداء*
*لن نبكيك لأنك حيُ تـرى الحبيب بالعيـان ولن يكون لك فناء*






_حبيُبنا الشيخ المقدسي هو الأخ / إلياس _
_( برنامج كلام في المحظور- قناة الحياة )_​


----------



## فادية (11 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا  يقبله  في  فردوسه  السماوي *
*ميرسي  فريدي  على  الخبر *
*وتسلم ايديك  على  الكلام  الجميل*
* ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ponponayah (12 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى على الخبر 
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الخبر استاذ فريدى 

تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الرائعه


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا فريدي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمه
مرسيه علي الخبر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يونيو 2009)

*مرسي كتير لحضرتك علي الرثاء الجميل لقديس من القديسين المعاصرين

الرب ينيح روحة في فردوس النعيم ويعطينا بركة صلاتة وشفاعتة عنا امام اللة​*


----------



## just member (12 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا عزيزى فرايدى*​


----------



## BITAR (12 يونيو 2009)

*لقد *
*حزنت كثيرا عند سماعى خبر وفاته*
*اثناء مشاهده برنامج ( سوأل جرئ ) للاخ رشيد*
*الى اللقاء ايها الحبيب المقدسى*
* ( كما كان يحلوا لك ان تسمى )*​


----------



## grges monir (12 يونيو 2009)

مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك فريدى


----------



## نيفين ثروت (12 يونيو 2009)

قوى بكلمته ثابت حقا فى نظرته
كانت له نبره قويه شامخه
تعلمنا منه و لازلنا نتعلم
لن نبكيك ابدا بل
نطلب منك ان تذكرنا امام عرش النعمه فى السماء


نيح الله نفسك ايها الشيخ العظيم
الاخ الياس



كم احزننى حقا هذا الخبر الاليم
اشكرك يا استاذى فريدى على الكلام الجميل للاخ الياس
صلى لى كتير​


----------



## لي شربل (12 يونيو 2009)

*الرب يباركك خيي كتييييييير 
مرثية تعبر عن عمق إيماني بالرب
وعن اعتقاد راسخ انو ليس موت لعبيد الرب بل انتقال

لهيك ما بدنا نذرف الدموع بدنا نشعل الشموع
ونزف الحبيب الاخ إلياس لمجد يسوع .
ليعلن انتصارو بالرب وسط الجموع  .

الرب يعطينا أن ننتصر ع الام هيدي الحياة الوقتية
ونفتدي الأيام الشريرة وننتبه انو ما طالت لكن قصيرة ..........
لنستطيع قول النا اشتهاء أن نكون مع الرب فذاك افضل جدا 
لأن الموت في المسيح ليس خسارة بل ربح 
لمن جاهد الجهاد الحسن واكمل السعي فألو نصيب 
أن يوضع الو  إكليل البر .
الرب يعطينا هيدا الاستحقاق لنشترك بالعرس السماوي 
يا اللي للمنتصرين ع خطايا والام الزمن الحاضر .
الرب معك يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتير .*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يونيو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل*
*ميرسي علي الخبر استاذ فريدي *
*الي الامجاد السماويه*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 يونيو 2009)

*شكراااااااا فريدى مع المسيح افضل ربنا ينيحه​*


----------



## blackrock (12 يونيو 2009)

*+ إن عشنا ف للرب نعيش*
*و إن موتنا ف للرب نموت*
*فإن عشنا أو موتنا ف للرب نحن +*
*+ وأيضا مع المسيح أفضل جدا +*
*عزائنا الوحيد أنه الأن في أحضان أبائنا القديسين إبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب*
*يشفع لنا أمام مخلصنا الصالح*​*رب المجد يعوض تعب محبتك يا   fredyyy*​​


----------



## Michael (12 يونيو 2009)

*Php 1:23  لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً. 


شكرا اخى الحبيب fredyyy على رسالتك.

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## وليم تل (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا فريدى
على رثائك الرائع بكلماتة النابعة من القلب
والاخ الحبيب الياس لم يمت ولكنة انتقال
من دار الفناء والشقاء الى الامجاد السماوية
فى احضان رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ودمت بود​


----------



## صوت الرب (12 يونيو 2009)

*هو الآن في حضن يسوع ... فالنفرح له*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحمه

شكرا أستاذ فريدى على الخبر ​


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2009)

هنيئاً له فهو الأن ساكن في الأحضان الأبدية..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 يونيو 2009)

الى فردوس النعيم​


----------



## totty (13 يونيو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداا

ربنا ينيح روحه فى فردوس النعيم*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

*مع المسيح ذلك افضل جدا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمه ويقبله في ملكوته
ميرسي علي الخبر​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (13 يونيو 2009)

*ليس هو موت بل انتقال لعبيدة



​*


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2009)

كلمات راائعه 

ربنا يرحمه  مع المسيح اك افضل

هو كان عارف انه هيموت وتقبل  الخبر بصدر رحب 

انا سمعت لقائه 

ربنا يصبر اهله​


----------



## +pepo+ (13 يونيو 2009)

ربنا ينيح حروحه
ميرسى يا فريدى على الموضوع ​


----------



## veansea (13 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحمه ويرحمنا


----------



## ايرينى جورج (15 يونيو 2009)

*لقد رحل الى حضنك ايها الاب الحقيقى *
*تسلمت وديعتك يارب *
*شكرا يا اخويا فريدى*


----------



## bent almalk (15 يونيو 2009)

مع المسيح ذاك افضل جداا

ميرسى على الخبر​


----------



## أَمَة (17 يونيو 2009)

هنيئا له بالملكوت.

 أقول لروحه الطاهرة:

" قَدْ جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ، حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ،" (تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح 4 العدد 7)

وَأَخِيراً قَدْ وُضِعَ له إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ أَيْضاً. (تيموثاوس 2 الأصحاح 4 العدد 8)

 
وعن نفسي أقول:

لِيَ اشْتِهَاءٌ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ وَأَكُونَ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ. ذَاكَ أَفْضَلُ جِدّاً.  (فيليبي  1:23 )


----------

